# Lovely Rita



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Hallo, 
I am proud to show you some pics of Rita, our little girl.

"I am so sweet." 










"I want to play with your camera!"










"I am a tiger!"










Rita owns us since 2 weeks. She lived in Sachsen-Anhalt, 120 km away from here, in a small town in a hayrick without food and fresh water. She was an "accident of 7" before her mother was neutered. Rita was full of worms, fleas, had diarrhea, a cold and underweight. Poor girl... we took her to her new home and the next day she met Horst. She is fine - but she pees when she gets in panic. A lot of work to do for us. But she is such a little angel, we love her from the moment we saw her. :heart

And Horst? Do you know "Simon´s Cat in 'Double Trouble'"? The same here... :cool :mrgreen:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations! Rita is absolutely adorable. (Your pictures are also great! You must have a good camera.) She has Horst's beautiful coloring and they look like they could be siblings.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you! Good pics are rare, because Rita behaves like a bouncy ball. :jump

:mrgreen: Those two pics layed side by side make me laugh:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Funny! She looks like half cat/half monkey.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful girl, congratulations! She has very pretty, unique eyes!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

She is lovely! Congratulations on your new addition. How is Horst taking to her?


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

First he tries to ignore her, but Rita is very affectionated. Sometimes Horst sounds like a REAL cat. :wink It's harmless.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

I made a little video with my mobile phone. Sorry for the bad quality. 
Horst and Rita - the 2. day together.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Rita met Norbert for the first time!

"Oh, the door is open!" :cool










"Hi, my long, green new friend. I´m Rita...omnivorous cat and all the time hungry." :mrgreen:










"Nice... I´ll have a vegetarian dish today.... yummie!" :yellbounce











What about the couple Horst and Rita? :cool










"I am a suricat." :smile:


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rita is so adorable!!!! It's wonderful to see her and Horst getting along so well already!


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

awww I love the picture of her standing up, so cute!!
I'm so happy that your kitties are getting along.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Rita is lovely. Based on your video, she and Horst seem to be doing very well together, which is great to see.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you. She is really a little angel. 

She loves water. :mrgreen: Maybe she wants to be a fish?


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful and adorable catgirl! I love to see that she is getting well with Horst! In lot of cases it is not evident that cats will get on well together! But this time it works! they are so cute together!:2kitties


----------

